# SEP/OCT 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX......Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you.....all 2WWers are
welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Love, luck and babydust 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Boudicca77, 1 Sep, IVF, 
Old Mum,1 Sep,IVF, 
saskia b, 1 Sep, IUI, 
Suzipooh,2 Sep,ICSI, 
spinny1,3 Sep,FET, 
Huldra,3 Sep,ICSI, 
daisy - may,3 Sep,FET, 
Prinny,3 Sep,ICSI, 
Golden Syrup,4 Sep,ICSI, 
Gabi2008,4 Sep,ICSI, 
Fola,4 Sep,IVF, 
Bracksfarm,5 Sep,ICSI, 
full of hopes,5 Sep,ICSI, 
nicole74,6 Sep,IVF, 
Kelly G,6 Sep,ICSI, 
SleepyT,6 Sep,ICSI, 
jen1006,8 Sep,ICSI, 
cat68,8 Sep,FET, 
ashjee,8 Sep,IVF, 
sarah1968,9 Sep,ICSI, 
Bewley,9 Sep,IVF, 
fiona.smylie,9 Sep,, 
lauris,9 Sep,FET, 
Starz,10 Sep,IUI, 
boboboy,12 Sep,IVF
cath73,12 Sep,ICSI, 
batley1,12 Sep,FET, 
Chedza,12 Sep,ICSI, 
rose08,13 Sep,IUI, 
alexkeys,13 Sep,ICSI, 
SAZZLEEVANS,13 Sep,IVF, 
cardifflaura,13 Sep,IVF, 
keepinghope,14 Sep,FET, 
doodles4,15 Sep,FET, 
JemJem,15 Sep,ICSI, 
Heather5,18 Sep,IVF, 
jaynee,19 Sep,IVF, 
Mandchris,19 Sep,IVF, 
Aikybeats,20 Sep,IVF
Sarah xo,20 Sep,IVF
mybaby,20 Sep,IVF, 
DivaB,20 Sep,IVF, 
Fire Opal,22 Sep,Clom, 
Lyns,22 Sep,IUI
Doodlebug,23 Sep,ICSI, 
sammy1521,23 Sep,ICSI, 
svb41,23 Sep,IVF, 
babyflint,24 Sep,IUI, 
sammyjochick,24 Sep,FET, 
GuitarAngel1979,25 Sep,IVF, 
sammysmiles,25 Sep,IUI, 
marinegirl,25 Sep,IVF, 
feistygirl,25 Sep,ICSI
donsbabe,27 Sep,IVF, 
saskia b,28 Sep,IUI, 
Sporty Sparkle,28 Sep,IVF
pinklady2008,29 Sep,IVF, 
HR,29 Sep,IUI
Moth,1 Oct,ICSI, 
Tracy D Gough,1 Oct,IVF, 
gogo,1 Oct,ICSI, 
catmadblonde,2 Oct,FET
susan_p,2 Oct,FET
BooBoo13,2Oct,ICSI
Jazz1975,3 Oct,IVF
veevee,3 Oct,ICSI
Twinmummy,4 Oct,IUI
AMC1,4 Oct,IUI
Corrinann,5 Oct,FET
lola C,5 Oct,IVF
Lambo,6 Oct,FET
Tallis,8 Oct,IVF
abhaile,9 Oct,IVF
Ali May,10 Oct,IVF
Rachael73,10 Oct,IVF
ernie,10 Oct,IVF
mondane,11 Oct,IVF
Mrs Nikki,12 Oct,ICSI
BARNSTAPLE,12 Oct,IVF
jooles,13 Oct,IVF




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*FO* 

*Rach* ~ OMG, i'm totally speechless. I'm know she's your SIL but insensitive or what!!!!! 
*
Hi Susan, Lambo and Sammy* ~ i know I've left some people out.....sorry. Hope everyone's ok though 

*Hi Lola* ~ welcome to the thread....what day do you test hun? Oh don't worry, I've just seen it......loads of luck  

*Corrin* ~ wayyyyyy too early hun 

*Tracy* ~ glad you had a fab day......i'm just imagining all those football players in shorts  Don't worry too much about AF type pains...they're not necessarily bad news at all. Have a look here 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Donsbabe* ~ not long now 
*
Amanda* ~ oh hun, that'e great news....fabulous! Congratulations 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi ladies

Shall i start us with some good news been very naughty today and tested early..... and got a bfp (tentative i know)

Corin - its so hard to resist  

Amanda -   great news

Jazz - family are sometimes so dumb

Lambo - i think your right to forgive family, otherwise you end up with no left  

George x


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

pink lady - very good news, welcome to my "got a bfp but cant celebrate until otd" club!!


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ooh, looking good Pinklady    
I want to join your club, Donsbabe! Hopefully next week.  
xxx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Donsbabe and George and Corin 

Naughty!   Can't believe you're testing so early, you're nuts! Or maybe you're just brave    

Fingers crossed nothing will change between now and otd - will you be testing daily?

Tracey, hope the thread lizzy pointed you towards eased your mind a bit, i'm still having cramps but mostly notice them at night when i'm lying awake until dawn! LOL

Jazz, i'm so sorry you had to endure such thoughtlessness, just ignore the text, some people just haven't got the brains they were born with.

Amanda - congratulations


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

DonsBabe - i'm loving the "got a bfp but cant celebrate until otd"  although i'm going crazy inside!!!

Susan - I'm sure you'll be joining next week x x 

Amanda - yes very naughty   i would test hourly if i could afford it!!!


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy i had a good read of that  

Sorry to those who have got BFN   

Congratulations Amanda      

Good luck to all those that are yet to test     

Corin -      

Donsbabe and pinklady - Looking good    

Luv Tracy x


----------



## cheese&amp;pockle (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.

My doctor wants me and DH to come into the clinic next week to discuss the next treatment.  The IUIs didn't work which is a real shame as it would have been nice to get a BFP without enduring IVF but it looks likely that we will have to go through that now as 3 IUIs are enough and I will be 36 in four months time.

I have to admit, when the doctor bluntly told me on the phone that we should now think about IVF, I shook - I am really scared about IVF - I am terrified of needles and I suppose that I don't know enough about the process yet so the anticipation is really making me worried.  

I was told about an OST test that I need to have on CD3 or 4, I don't even know what that is! I suppose I can have a look at the FAQ's section of FF.

All soothing comments will be gratefully received!!!

Good luck to all    

Nav x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick one so I cant find my way back.

Congrats to Donsbabe and Guitar Angel on your BFP's. I bet you are still in the clouds! Good luck and hope you both enjoy healthy pregnancies.

To all us BFN's, I hope you are all keeping your spirits up and looking forward to our next 2WW together  

I feel alot better this week after my slight blip when tears were the only answer. I have started the Menopur again and looking to be basted in another ten days. Fingers crossed this time, I am currently munching on Brazil nuts and making sure I have a fruit salad every night. If anything at least I may lose a couple of pounds !! 

xxxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Nav - i've had ivf so if you've got any questions just ask, you'l be ok I Started back work today and i'm feeling tired already, glad i work in a school and only working until 3.15. Hope all ok Luv Tracy x


----------



## marinegirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Amanda - congratulations to you!

My news is not so good I am afraid, AF came on the test day and today I got a BFP so will not be wasting £51 on a blood test.  The saddest thing is that my DH said this morning that I must just come to terms with not having any children.  I am afraid that I pretty much ignored his remark and phoned to book for an HSG to find out if my tubes are working.  Unbelievably I am booked for that NHS operation (HSG) mid October so not long to wait, they will tell me what they see on the day and if laparoscopy is needed.

I may be trying naturally from then on as we seem to get good embryos but no implantation so if the tubes are working then you never know, IVF does not necessarily have any advantage over artificial insemination/ BMS at age 44.  If my tubes are not working then DE is the only option and I would have to first convince DH who is sick and tired of the whole rollercoaster of IVF.

a very sad marinegirl x


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi to all you lovely ladies, do you mind if I join your thread?

Just a quick update on my situation.  I am on day 4 after ET we had 2 excellent quality Blasts put back in on Monday.  Test day is 2nd October    we are feeling really positive about this cycle.  

So far I have been feeling really bloated and ucomfortable since before EC I've been closely monitored for risk of OHSS I've been keeping up with my 2-3 litres of water to flush my system through as my clinic have advised.  As long as I'm not out of breath or feeling nauseous/being sick they don't seem to be too worried.  Is anyone else feeling like this?   I'm just so glad that I'm off work this week and next as none of my clothes fit me (really look 5-6 months pregnant already   ) I'm struggling to sleep too keep tossing and turning and waking up at least twice to go to the toilet.

Thankyou and    to you all  

BooBoo


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi BooBoo.  My test date is 2nd October too. Hopefully it'll be a lucky day for both of us.     I had my EC way back in May but didn't get any embies put back because of OHSS.

Marinegirl - sending you lots and lots of hugs      
xxx


----------



## Doodlebug (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone

This is the first time I have able to post since my test date, as the internet at home has not been working !!! 

Just to update - my test date was the 23rd Sep - and low and behold  . to say we were shocked is an understatement.  

I had had stomach pains all weekend and was totally convinced that it had failed like last time.  So on Sunday afternoon, I went shopping bought lots of Alcohol and was going to settle myself with my DH on the sofa with chick flicks and commiserate !!

However before we cracked open the wine DH persuaded me to take a test and i couldn't believe when it was positive !!!

Needless to say the wine stayed in the fridge and i sat with my feet up on the sofa for the rest of the day.  I did another test on Monday and then again on my test date of Tuesday - all with the same result!

DH and I are still in shock and have been very good not to get too excited - just counting the days till our first scan on the 15th Oct - to make sure all is OK. 

To everyone with  congratulations to you !!

To those with  I'm so sorry - sending you   and thinking of you.

Any for those of you still on your 2ww - have faith!! - i was sooo convinced that i was not, that is still hasn't sunk in !!! keep thinking positive.

Take care everyone xxxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah!!! Congratulations Doodlebug. Just as well you did a test before you cracked open that bottle of wine.   I hope time just zooms by between now and 15th October.
Susan
xx


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Susan P,
Here's keeping everything crossed for us both on the 2nd then, keep thinking   .  Bet you're glad to have your emby back where it belongs.

Doodlebug,
Huge CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DH have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

To everyone else on the dreaded 2WW I hope we all get our much longed for   and to those who have had recent   I am so sorry it will happen one day to you, have faith  



BooBoo


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Susan and BooBoo, not long now and the wait will be over!!  
I'm testing oct 1st, and so is Tracey  
Congratulations doodlbug, i bet you can't believe it!  

Marinegirl, thinking of you  

Hope all you 2w waiters are hanging in there!   no testing early though!

TMI coming i'm afraid,  i'm still getting a dark brown cm, and have done daily since et, it's only a small amount. I've done a search and basically it seems that it can be either a good or a bad sign and doesn't seem to reflect a bfp or bfn, just wondered if anyone else was having the same thing  

Hope you all have a good weekend. Good luck to all ff's who are testing soon  

xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi everyone, OTD today for me, hence why im up early.

I can now officially declare that we got our   2 very clear pink lines, appeared in seconds!!!


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

congratulations doodlebug and donsbabe hope you both have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Donsbabe - congratulations!!!!!  what was your EC day?

Lambo - i had the metalic taste when i ate fish during my 1st & 2nd pg.

Moth - no answers, hope its a good sign for you 

Doodlebug - Congratulations!!!! make DH drink that wine to aviod temptation

MarineGirl -       hope you can find the strenght to try again

I did another test today and the second line is still there, OTD is Monday but hey?!?!?!

George x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi ladies can I join, I had ET (ICSI) this morning and my test date is October 12th and I just know I'll need to natter about it all during this 2WW as I'll be bouncing off the walls if I don't.


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

hi pinklady - ec was on the 9th september.


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi all x

Hi Mrs Nikki x

Congratulations donsbabe, George and Doodlebug woooo hoooooo you guys must be over the moon x

Hey Lambo - I know whatyou mean about analysing symptoms - I keep thinking I feel pregnant  - and now that you mentioned metalitic taste - I now think I have it too - I am loosing the plot - so you hold on in there babes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Moth - hope you ok - what like discharge now ?  

Susan and Booboo x

- off to eat my own body weight in food xxxxxxxxxxx Corrin x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Mrs Nikki - think i remember you from sept/oct ladies - good luck and take it easy  

I think someone asked about my symptoms so here goes...

About 3 days from ET had very bad cramping in the night which woke me up!
The nothing really for a few days.
11 days from ET felt dizzy a couple of times, lost my appitite a bit too, tummy a bit sore
12 days from ET lunch made me feel sick and tasted off
14 days from ET feel a bit bloted, tummy a bit sore

Warning TMI... the CM from the pesaries has been white throughout.  No spoting or any thing else

Hope this helps

George x x x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Going to take me a little time to work out at what stage everyone is.


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

I had ET on Thurs 18th Sep - So I am about 10 DPET - my OTT is the 5th Oct - but have tested already to a BFN - but is too early - so will wait till tomorrow - testign early is a big mistake .

Corrin x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Corrin - i know how hard it is not to test! hold on as long as you can


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

when i got up this morning i had a sort of dull ache, i'm on day 11, had a few twinges throughout the day, was told it could be my uterus stretchin, i never thought that could happen so soon. Been emotional today and a little bit moody. Just can't wait to get to otd now.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Tracey - sounds like good vibes to me       hang in there!


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello

Can I join you, today had 2 embies put back in. They were grade 1, cell 2 and 6, so fingers crossed, Test date is the 10th Oct, only 13 days away which I hope comes around quickly.

Hope to get to know you in the next couple of days of madness

Ali xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Corrin step away for the test stick hunnie, try an dleave it as long as you can.

Tracey sending tons of good sticky vibes your way x

Hi Ali I had 2 embies put in today too but have to wait for 15 days to test for me, mine were a grade 1 10 cell and grade 2 8 cell x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Ali - nice to see you here!!!! I hope your chillin out and getting your DH to do ALL to work!!!


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi to susan, george, Boo Boo, Lambo and Corin, Cranberry, and Lola. 

Tracey, we’re nearly there now! Are you going to test Wed morning before you go to work - i'm too chicken to do that, think i'm going to wait till i get home from work!   Now that we’re this near to testing, I feel a bit tempted to test 14 post transfer, which will be Monday for me, I’m still confused why our clinic asked me to test 16 days post et! That’s a whole two extra days!   

Well, I’m still having the dark cm, it's first thing in the morning and then late at night, not throughout the day. But I’m not going to worry, I’ll just have to hang in there till Wed!!!! I’ve also got a stabbing pain in my abdomen today, but that could be the weight of my stomach from all the food I’ve been eating –   these steroids don’t half make you hungry! 

Mrs Nikki and Ali, welcome to the 2ww madness, you’ll both be fine and I’m sure you’ll find it’ll fly by!! Hope you've got some lucky embies.

Hope you’re all enjoying the weekend. What lovely weather we're having. Hi to anyone i haven't mentioned.

Take care


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Moth

the temptaion drove me crazy - in the end i just had to know one way or the other - hang in there as long as you can   

George x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi George

I'm going to resist, i just find it odd that clinics give different timescales for testing? I wonder why they do this? How many days post et did they tell you to test?


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Moth - They told me to wait 16 days from ET which would make my OTD monday, but i tested early.  I phone the clinc this morning with my result and they went bothered i'd tested early as i'd done three tests.  I dont know why different places tell you different lengths of waiting time though


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

You must be so excited - how are feeling, or is it all a bit weird


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Happy, nervous, scared, excited, all rolled into one x x x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lambo - just try to forget it, and resist as best you can till nearer the time (easier said than done!)


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone
How are we all today?  Going mad Had another bleeding nose today - that's 2 in the past few days.  No idea if it's to do with anything but I haven't had a nose bleed since I was very little. Still got some cramping and woke up during the night with a huge stabbing stomach pain that went away once I'd changed position.

Hang in there everyone
Susan
xx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Im defo getting the feeling that we all going mad together on here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - don't know what I would do without it !!!

Lambo -   - but I couldn't help it either - but I did do it to prepair me for a BFN but now that it was a BFN - I just think now well its too early ! - so its just messing with my head.

Hi Ali x

I think clinincs give later OTT so to save us the stress of a BFP than quickly turns to a BFN ie really early miscarriage - sad but true I think - but not for any of us 

 and   to all Corrin x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Moth - Not sure why we all get different test days, is it because we had different tx? 

Ali - Welcome to the thread

Sending lots of       to everybody

Thanks for support and advice  

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

First day since ET didn't sleep well last night, lots of tossing and turnign and waking - I guess its normal though, how is everyone this morning?


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Mrs Nikki

Sorry to hear you had a sleepless night, i've only been getting 4 or 5hours sleep for over a week now, i feel shattered. My insomnia is from from the steroids though. Maybe it's coz you've got a lot on your mind   Sorry, but i doubt it'll improve!

Am day 13 post et today and still having stabbing pains in my left side and last night - sorry, TMI coming up - had some bleeding when i wiped, it was a lot more than the brown cm i've been having, so was quite worried af could be on the way. I've not had anything since and have decided to spend the day in bed. Not supposed to be testing till 16 days post et, so don't want to cave in and test early but i suppose i could test tomorrow as most people seem to test 14 days post et, but don't think i'm brave enough as i have to work!

Hope everyone's ok and hanging in there on this 2ww. I think it's gone pretty quickly and it's so good to come on ff and just waffle sometimes, even if it is in cyber space and we don't really know each other 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone.

Take care

xx


----------



## Jazz1975 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

BFN for me I'm afraid, my AF arrived last night, we didn't even get through the first week of the 2WW.  I'm so devastated, and I don't know what could've gone wrong.  We did everything by the book and it still didn't work.  At the moment I feel like nature is very cruel...

Lots of   to all those still to test, and thanks for all your support.

Rach.x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Jazz - so sorry to hear your news       hope the furture brings you more luck x x x 

Moth - i've had pains in the right side since EC.  I think its either a 'good sign' or from where they were rumaging around for the eggs!


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hopefully it's that, fingers crossed! Thanks George.


Rach   so sorry, are you 100% it's af, isn't is a bit early for af if you are still in your first week following et? I hope you and dh are ok. Take care.

xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Sending you big hugs Rach     Don't blame yourself.  We can do everything exactly by the book and still not get the result.  
Susan
xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Rach I am so sorry    , take time for yourself and DH
Ali xxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

hi Rach, so sorry to hear that your af may be here. Thinking of you Luv Tracy x


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Ladies, OMG you guys can chat.  Anyway here goes, hope I don't miss anyone.

Lambo, hope you're feeling better today, keep your chin up   naughty girl testing early. 

Donsbabe, Pinklady, CONGRATULATIONS to you guys and your DHs hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Welcome Mrs Nikki and Ali May to the madness of the 2WW.

Corrinann, hope you're not eating too much, though I have got my appetite back over the last few days     step away from the peesticks.

Tracy, hope you are feeling ok today  

Moth, I'm on steroids too didn't realise they can make you more hungry, probably explains why I've been eating more over the last couple of days  

Susan, hope you're pains have gone  

Mrs Nikki, I haven't been sleeping well at all since ET I'm now 6 days past transfer.  Keep waking and tossing and turning and have to get up and wee, I get pains in the night too and my boobs are so sore.

Moth, sending you lots of sticky vibes   

Jazz1975, So sorry it didn't work out for you this time, sending you lots of hugs   

Sending lots of sticky vibes to all ladies waiting to test and    

I am feeling positive still but this wait is starting to drive me insane.  I've started analysing every symptom, need to wee a lot got really sore boobs they are also looking quite veiny and I noticed my nipples seem to look different now.  Keep getting twinges in my ovaries and in the centre too.  Got to wait till Thursday to test, it seems so far away.  My clinic do the HCG blood test and I don't know if I am going to do a peestick or not  

Love to you all

BooBoo


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers BooBoo

Don't go testing until Thursday   Our clinic doesn't do bloods, i have to do a hpt Wed, but am going to do it in the evening when i get in from work, too chicken to do it before! yes the steroids can give you lots of side effects, sadly one of them is eating too much   I've put more weight on during 2ww than during my treatment! Sorry you have veiny and painful (.)(.) - i just don't look at myself if i can help it, not a pretty sight at the moment, bit of a blubbery gut, must be from grabbing it to do my jabs  

So Tracey, you'll already know your result long before me, i will be praying you get your bfp and will logon as soon as i get in on wed, after i've done my hpt of course  

Hi to everyone, hope you're all doing ok. i'm off to watch a film, trying to take it easy today, haven't had any more bleeding but still having serious stabbing pain in left side, so am going to rest all day watching cheesey tv as i'm back at work tomorrow, only doing three days this week though, and managed to do 3 days last week - don't think i could've done a full week coz of my insomnia, felt wrecked! Must be my old age LOL.

Take care everyone and hang in there!  

xx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

well test day on wednesday. Going through all emotions at the moment. One minute i'm positive, the next i'm thinking what if i'm not pg and how am i going to cope with the news. luv Tracy x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hang in there with your positive thoughts Tracy!

[fly]  WE WILL GET OUR BFP ON WEDNESDAY [/fly]


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all

Can I join you? I had my ET today and have 2 precious embies on board..I'm already a nervous wreck! We have an appointment for our test on 10th October..in only 12 days time! I hope it goes quickly

Rachael xx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Good luck for your 2ww Rachael. You'll be fine, try not to stress. Just post on this website and it'll keep you sane during your wait. Everyone here is great.


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Moth..I'm feeling really anxious tonight..struggling a bit with my PMA!! Need to pull myself together and try to be   !

looking forward to chatting to you all xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Rachael

Fancy meeting you here, I know the PMA is hard, I find it helps me to visualising the little ones growing

Ali xxxx


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Rachel x glad you found us here xxx - this is a brilliant life saver of a place xxx

Jazzy Rachel - oh babes Im so vexed for you - you are right nature can be cruel - but sometimes there are just no reasons physical or otherwise - just the randomness and chance of life xxxxxxxx be good to your self xxxxxxxxx

- I am not doing well with not testing - all kinda inconclusive - but is looking good - and Im feeling good about it xxxxxxxx

C x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya girls

Hope you're all ok.

Rachael, do what Ali says, it'll help. This is the way i look at things, whilst we're able to have a little bit of fantasy, just think good thoughts, imagine that it's going to work and how our lives will be when it does. At the end of the day, if things don't work out at least we've had our moment of thinking how things will be when we get a bfp, and think of the fabulous things that come with it. Disappointment is always going to be disappointment no matter how you prepare for it, so don't think about that until needs be!

So get thinking those positive thoughts  

Corrin - hang in there, not too long now   I'm just hoping i get to test date without any witchy signs!

Catch you all in the week. I'm off to watch Desperate Housewives!

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone....sorry been out most of the weekend so haven't read back and caught up yet but will tomorrow 

Hope everyone's ok....love, luck and 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi girls..

Thanks Moth - great advice..you are right, being negative is not going to change the outcome, I may as well enjoy it while I can and hope it lasts forever!   
Ali May - thought i might find you here.. its good to have somewhere to talk about this part of the ever changing journey!  
Corrin -  good luck..I hope you get your BFP
lizzy - hello!

rachael x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Rachael - nice to see you here too


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies, hope you are all well and had a fab weekend. 

Tracy,

My emotions are all over the place too, I'm mostly positive but little negative thoughts are starting to creep in.  I'm so glad that I'm only having to wait 10 days to test think I'd go stir crazy if I had to wait any longer.  

Rachael, 

Welcome to the 2WW congratulations on getting to this stage  

Hi Lizzy

Don't know if these are good signs or not I've been having the odd pain and twinge inside similar to AF but they disappear almost as soon as they come.  I've also been having hot flushes which I keep telling myself is my hormones adjusting to the little ones snuggled up inside me.  According to information I've found on the net as I'm now 7 days past a 5 day Blast transfer my body should be producing the HCG hormone   I really don't know whether to test early, am due to test on Thursday and have to go to the clinic for a blood test but am thinking of doing a pee stick before just so I prepare myself for the result.  

What do you girls think?  What would you do?

BooBoo
xxxx


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining you here.This is my first IVF cycle but I have had 6 failed IUI'S. I had my ET on Wednesday so on my 2ww too. 

I have sore nipples and 1 breast has grown  (only me) 

I do sometimes get this before my AF. Do you all think that it is too early to get symptoms like these? Anyone else got the same?

Ernie


----------



## Tallis (Aug 1, 2008)

Hello  

Wonder if I can join you lovely ladies.  Was lucky enough to have a blasto transfer yesterday and have just started the   testing day is Weds 8th October.  Hoping you ladies can all keep me sane in this utter madness that is IVF.  Sending everyone loads of      

Take care all,

Tallis x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

hi just a quick 1 because i'm on fone in work. Well i'm due to test on wed and i hav been gettin discharge, is this normal for this time, had a bit of a hot flush last night and this might sound daft with it bein so early on but my boobs feel swollen especially 1 is this also normal luv Tracy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Marinegirl* ~ 

*Nav* ~ good luck hun.....i'm sorry you need to go on to IVF but I really hope it brings you success  

*Rach* ~ i'm ever so sorry hun 

*Hi Susan, Moth, Sammy, Corrin and Diva* ~ hope you are all doing ok 

*Tracy* ~ ah hun, it's just so hard to tell but I'm keeping everything crossed for you for Weds  

*Lambo* ~ (((hugs))) There's a thread about what the  do  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156811.0

*Hi BooBoo, Ernie, Tallis and Rachael* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all  

*Ernie* ~ what day do you test hun and I'll add it to the list 

*Booboo* ~ try and hold out if you can hun but there's no reason what you can't do a pestick on Thurs if you prefer. Good luck  

*Ali* ~ i recognise that lovely dog of yours  Welcome back  

*Mrs Nikki* ~ welcome to my old Diary partner  You're testing on my birthday...hope it brings you lots of luck  
*
Doodlebug, Pinklady and Donsbabe* ~ congratulations.....fabulous!!! 

*HR* ~ lots of luck for you today too       

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi everybody,

Glad to see some new 2WW, I am crossing my fingers for all of you ladies. I am okay, getting ready for my scan on Weds, hoping for 2/3 follicles (although I would be more than happy with just one!). 

I am using my auto injector to inject the Menopur and try to stick to teatime, just as everything is bubbling away I get my pants off in the kitchen! My Husband thinks its great, whore in the bedroom and the kitchen 

Its great to read all these good news stories from my 2WW buddies, as I have said before I never would have gotten through without you all. Joining you in a week or so (hopefully).

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

LizzyB I hope your birthday is lucky for me too.

Struggling at work a little, feeling like I have a bug coming on - just what I need at this stage.


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Hiya

Thanks for the welcome Lizzy, our little one is OK and seems to find it weird me being around a lot of the time.

Welcome   Tallis & Ernie

Booboo - My clinic does blood tests and I think I will do a HPT the morning of the blood result to prepare myself, but hopefully not before  

Tracy - Got fingers crossed, really hope the discharge is good thing

Rachael - Hope the Acu helped

Lambo - Hope you are holding out, have not heard much from you on the Sept/Oct Knocked up thread recently

George - Did you do another test this morning to check again   . Do you know when they will scan you

Well having a bit of negative day. can not get around my head the cell grading of my embies. I had a 2 cell and 6 cell on day 2, keep thinking they are a bit slow and will not continue to divide, I know it is silly but do need some reassurrance that all is OK with that. Last time we had 2 4 cell put back in on day 3 and as you can see that was not successful.

Also got a lot of wind from the Crinone, think it is normal, had it last time. Does anyone have this?

Oh why do we worry so much

Ali xxx


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everyone, good to see some new joiners to this 2WW.  

It's not until you start the crazy journey of fertility tx that you realise how many others are affected also.

Just came by to say that I'm sending everyone    and keeping everything crossed for us all.



BooBoo


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Well my visit to here was shortlived - but thanks for having me - you seem like such a nice bunch  

I started to bleed on Saturday - about 8 days post transfer.  Don't know where we go from here - DH and I had sort of agreed it would be our last treatment. 

I still live in hope that it might happen naturally but for the moment we have to believe in the 'power of three'.  I am so blessed to have my boy.

Lola


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Lola,

 

xxx


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lola,

So sorry to hear your news   

Take Care

BooBoo
xx


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks girls

Wishing you all the best XXX


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

hi all, forgot to say the discharge i'm having is like a creamy white colour. Was in work today started at 8.45 and by 11 i was really tired. Hope this is a good sign. Good luck to all that are testing soon Luv Tracy x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Lambo thanks for that i think sometimes i just need to hear that the symptoms i'm having are a good sign. Getting a bit nervous about test day now just hope its a bfp. Sorry to those who have recently got a bfn, thinking about you.  luv Tracy x


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Lambo, hope you're ok,

Still feel really bloated and uncomfortable, keep getting twinges and the occasional sharp pain which go really quick.  My (.)(.) are still really sore feel like they are going to explode   that is making me feel really uncomfortable as I'm not small up top anyway.  The dreaded Gestone jabs are really starting to hurt now too, got a tender  

Thankyou for your well wishes.  Don't know how you girls are managing with the wait, I'm quite lucky as I only have to wait 10 days to OTD I think I would go mad if I had to wait any longer.

Sending you all some     to help us all on our way to getting those much deserved BFPs

BooBoo
xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Ali - yes, i did another tonight, just to check - i still dont belive it!!! I'm sure your embies will keep dividing   

Tracy - your CM discription matches mine exactly - hope its a good sign for your too  

Lambo - yes nesting but only if DH does the work   

Lola - so sorry to hear your news   x x x

loads of     for everyone

George x x x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

George when was your otd? Glad the news is still good!

Lola   have sent you a pm, i hope you are ok

Yep, only 2 sleeps for Tracy and I  

BooBoo, you lucky thing only having to wait 10days - i'm having to wait 16!  

Tracy i wouldn't worry about the cm, as you know i've had every symptom and unwelcome sign possible during this 2ww - except for the sore (.)(.) i'm sure it's fine, don't stress now, you have to take things easy the next 2 days. How was work? I'm shattered today, came home, had my tea and came straight to bed to relax as still having that stabby aching on my side, no bleeding though since saturday, just the dark cm which i've just about had daily since et  


Corrin, how's the pma today?     Hope you're leaving those sticks alone!

I hope i get a pat on the back off someone, as i'm quite pleased that i haven't tested as today is actually day 14, the day on which many of you test! So am being very good and waiting till Wed like clinic said!   I must be mad!   No, i think i'm just scared!
Well, hope everyone's ok, sorry for no more personals.

Catch you later. xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Moth - you are being a very good girl!!!!   my OTD was today - well done for resisting x x x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

How many tests did you end up doing George - you must've spent a fortune!


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

i've only done 4 - i think thats quite modest   (2 more in the cupboard though)


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Well done Moth, you've got some will-power!

My OTD is Thursday but I'm going to do it on Wednesday evening.  I would wait until Thursday but I want DH to be there and I don't want to wait until evening.
It's amazing how clinics can vary so much about when to test.

Hope everyone is coping and not going mad!  

Susan
xx


----------



## abhaile (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Hope you don't mind me joining you. I had two  grade 10 DE embryos transferred on day 3(25/09)-OTD-09/10.
I've been having dull aching pain, both sides lower abdomen into groin and some sharp twinges and (.)(.) very sore. On progesterone pess and Estrogen patches. You do go a bit mad looking at all the symtoms, so it would be good to have some company along the final stretch.


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, this thread will definately send you 

It's good to have a moan and a chat on here, it will actually keep you sane if nothing else! I think this site is worth it's weight in gold and i must become a VIP or something to donate. What a brilliant site, and thank you moderators, as i'm sure you're using your valuable time to keep us all sane and in our places.

Lizzy, don't you test this week too?

susan, it's you me and Tracy on Wed then! 

[fly]     [/fly]


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Abhaile - loads of nice ladies to chat to on here


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

George, only 4 tests, that's pretty good!  

Good night ladies, i'm shattered so off to try and get some sleep. Well, fingers crossed my steroids will allow me just a few hours  

xxx


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

Lizzyb

You kindly put me on the 2ww board but I perhaps didn't give you enough info. My treatment was IVF not IUI and my test date is 10 October.

Thank you 

Ernie


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all!

I hope your nerves are holding up..

I started my cyclogest last night and I hardly slept at all   is it a coincidence or did anyone else struggle with sleep with cyclogest?

I just want to know if its a one off or the start of things to come  

Thanks

Rachael x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lola* ~ i'm so sorry you have had bleeding hun....have you called your clinic? Take care 
*
Sammy* ~ good luck for your scan tomorrow  

How are you doing *Nikki* ~ hope the bug came to nothing 

*Lambo* ~ remember the kittens! 

*Moth* ~  well done for holding out and much luck for tomorrow   I look after the 2ww Board hun so no testing for me but thanks for saying such lovely things about FF, I know i certainly found it a godsend too.

There's a link in my signature if anyone wants to become a Charter Member 

*Hi Abhaile* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for your 2ww  

Thanks *Ernie* ~ all changed for you hun....hope you are doing ok 
*
Hi Booboo, Ali, Tracy, George, Susan, Rachael* ~ have a good day everyone 

If you see this in time there's a 2WW Chat about to start in the chatroom. It's from 10.30 - 12.00 if any of you would like to join in 

Love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello  
Do you mind me joining you? I'm on my first (and hopefully last) IVF, ET was on 19/09 and my test date is 12/10. I recognise some of you lovely ladies from sept/Oct thread, look forward to getting to know you all. Ness xx


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Ooops got my ET date wrong   should of been 26/09   that would of been the longest 2ww ever!!!!!!!!!! Ness


----------



## Tallis (Aug 1, 2008)

Lola   for you and your family - sorry about the news.  
Lambo - I'm taking Cyclogest but have been told to use it front door doesn't stop you getting the wind though   Only issue is I have to lie down for atleast 30 mins but since transfer kind of look forward to this quite time.
Tracey - Don't think it's much to worry about cream discharge seems fine to me.  Best of luck to you    
Booboo - I have less time to wait to cos my trans was a 6 day blasto.  I spent 5 days in a weird kind of limbo having finished tx but not having an embie on board.  
Moth -Best of luck to you too    
Abhaile - My trans was on Sunday and I had some sharp pains in the evening for about an hour, hopefully the little embie was getting comfy.  Since then I've had a dull ache in my left side which comes and goes so can't be anything to worry about.  I test officially 1 day before you.
Rachael - I'm using Cyclogest but am not having any difficulty sleeping especially since the trans on Sunday.
Ness - Hello.  Hope you are doing OK.

Well ladies went to the supermarket today and nearly bought some tests.  Thankfully my legs guided me safely to the fairy liquid before my brain could make a decision   Have now made a pact with myself  UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES WHAT SO EVER AM I TO PURCHASE A PREGNANCY TEST BEFORE MONDAY AFTERNOON . . .  

Take care all,

Tallis x


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Tallis - phew...that gives me hope for tonight..i'm a front door girl too  
Hi ness xxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Tallis - Well done I am proud of you   , now keep away  

Hi Ness, hope all is OK

Ali xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys, sorry a tad quiet yesterday and today but been in the foulest mood and so down so don't want to pass over my low mood, think its all getting to me and just 100% convinced now I am not pg and it will be another BFN and angry at myself for hoping!


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Moth and Tracy,

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow and OTD    

Susan,

Good Luck to you too for tomorrow and OTD    

Abhaile, Welcome to the madness of the 2WW

Ernie, How are you?  

Rachael, 
I haven't been sleeping too well since EC to be honest.  I'm on Gestone instead of Cyclogest for the Progesterone support but am also on a steroid which has a side effect of disturbed sleep.  I think also it is probably your emotions too which affect your sleep when you have fertility treatment  

Ness, Welcome and Good Luck for your 2WW   

Tallis, I keep thinking about getting a test, my mind is going   will I manage to wait for the blood test on Thursday or will I cave in?  Who knows?  eeek

Ali May, How are you?  

Mrs Nikki,
Hope you are feeling better   and sending you loads of    and  

Lambo,
Still analysing every twinge and sign but still feeling really positive just got everything crossed now.  No change in taste for me   Only 2 more sleeps for me and then I will know  

To anyone I've missed keep up with the PMA and I hope the time flies for you.

BooBoo
xxx


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

well moth otd for you and me tomorrow, i think we've done really well not to test early. Really hope it has worked for us both. Hope everyone ok Luv Tracy x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Luck Moth and Tracy.

I have got my fingers crossed for you both. I will be logging on first thing in the morning to see how you have got on. YOu have done so well not to give in to the pee sticks.

Lots of    for you both. Say a little   before bed and make sure you get some rest. By the sounds of things you will both need it over the next 9 months  

xxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I've just beeen re directed to this thread by Lizzy. Thank you. I am on the 2ww after our first attempt at IUI with Gonal F. I am now CD 24 and was given my trigger shot on day 12 then inseminated on day 14.

I have called my clinic to find out the results of my CD21 serum preogesterone blood test and was told that it was above 191 and that the maximum they record was 191! She said it showed that I had ovulated 'nicely'. Can someone enlighten me please, with these results as it doesn't mean alot to me.

Can I test the day I am due (Saturday)? I have already done a test and it said positive but fear it's probably the trigger shot.

Good luck to all you ladies in waiting.

AM xxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Got everything crossed for you Tracy and Moth tomor   

Welcome AMC1, Sorry can not help with your question but good luck

Ali xxx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Lizzy,

Hopefully, someone will come along soon!

AM xx


----------



## ernie (Sep 25, 2008)

AMC1- I have had 6 IUI's and was aleays told to test 2w for date of treatment. Good luck lets hope the pee sticks rite. 

Moth and Tracey - The best of luck for you guys tomorrow.  

Lovely ladies on 2ww -    

All of you girls that it hasn't happened - It will soon


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya ladies, just a quick post as i've been awake since 4.15am - yes BooBoo, those steroids are demon things!!

Tracy, thanks for message, have pm'd you.

Thanks everyone for all your kind wishes, big day tomorrow, will post when the deed has been done. Have had a little more bleeding today, which is a bit worrying when i've got this far. Still, i'm ever the hopeful and will be testing tomorrow as planned. 

Tracy and i want gold stars for being good girls and not testing early  Top of the class eh!!

Thanks again for all your support, couldn't have endured the 2ww without you all.

  Good luck to everyone still on the 2ww, wishing you all lots of luck  

[fly]  One more sleep to otd for moth and tracy  [/fly]

Take Care xxx


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Good luck Moth and Tracy for tomorrow.  Well done on such restraint!!

Thanks for the hugs - I just feel overwhelmingly sad at the moment but I'll get over it...onwards and upwards...   

L X


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello AM - glad you found us xxxxxxxx - but sorry can't answer your question but the girls are right - some one will know xxxx

Blo*dy huge mega positive vibes for all who are testing        

Corrin x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi AMC1, it all sounds really positive for you. It seems some clincs ask you to test anywhere between 12 and 16 days depending on the circumstances.

Crossing my fingers for you xxx

Please blow me some bubbles, I have a scan tomorrow to check my follies and am getting really nervous :-(


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls - massive good luck to all testing tomorrow          Moth & Tracey!!!

Hi AM - welcome, hope your BFP is a true result   

BooBoo - you must be getting excited now!!!

Tallis - well done for resisting  

Ness - nice to see you here, hope your taking it easy!!!!

I'm having a few negative thoughts about this lasting, like i'm waiting for some bad news.  Its really hard to enjoy it when there is so much at stake.  Dont wanna sound like im moaning, sorry x x x

George x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Lambo - thanks for the gold star, that's fab!!  

Take care Lola  

Tracy, hope you get some sleep tonight, lots of luck for tomorrow. Don't forget to pm me your good news  

Thanks again everyone. Will post tomorrow afternoon after i've tested.

Good night  

xxx


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome sending everyone    
Moth and Tracy...   for 2    tomorrow      P.S well done for not testing early. xx
George.. I think it is quite natural to worry, at least til the kids are 20 or 30 years old, this is just the start of things!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Hope you are feeling more positive soon Hun,enjoy it you deserve it. xx
Sammy... I've blown you some good luck bubbles. xx
  for all .Ness


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

To those who have got BFN      thinking of you

To those who are yet to test     

To all the newbies to the thread     

Moth      we both get that BFP we long for 

Thanks for all your kind wishes and here's hoping i can deliver some good news tomorrow 

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Just want to say good luck for testing tomorrow Moth and Tracey       

Rachael xx


----------



## AMC1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow sammy Smiles!!!!

Nite girls. Sorry for the lack of personals, been on phone to mys sister for ages and need some zeds!

AM x


----------



## abhaile (Jun 21, 2008)

Moth and Tracey-best of luck in a few hours-really hope you get your wishes. XXX


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

OMG! just got our BFP    this morning from our 3rd ICSI, just feel so in shock!  , am sooo happy, I know its very very early days, but am quietly excited. Thankyou Lord and watch over our prescious cargo     good luck today to Tracey and Moth hope you get your BFP's


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

amazing...fantastic news gogo!!! Woohoo


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

AMC1,   and welcome   sorry I can't answer your question.  Good Luck.

Moth, I've been awake since 6am this morning, think it's my mind working overtime   only one more sleep for me!!  Keeping everything crossed for you today   will log on later to see your news.

Lola,   

Sammysmiles, Good Luck for your scan today  

George, I am going through so many emotions right now, mainly positive (although little negative thoughts do creep in  ) nervous, scared and excited.  My DH told me off yesterday when I told him about the negative thoughts   said he's feeling really good about this.  Oh I hope we get a     

When is your first scan?  

Tracy, How are you honey?  Any news?   

GoGo, Huge CONGRATULATIONS to you and your DH hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

As for me OTD is tomorrow   feel  nervous, scared but excited to know the result.  Just hope I can keep my mind off it today.  Got to keep busy busy busy.  I so want to test today but think I will try and hang on for my blood test in the morning.  Just hope they don't keep us waiting for the results    keeping    

TTFN
BooBoo
xxx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Gogo -   on your   bet your are on


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Gogo....       I'm so pleased for you and DH xxx


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Hiya Girls

Well, sadly it's a BFN for me, tested this morning  

Gogo, am so thrilled you got a BFP (and please believe i'm not just saying that   )

Thanks for your support everyone, i'll catch you later, going back to bed to feel sorry for myself.

Take care xxx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

moth - I'm so sorry to hear your news..nothing else I can say


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Moth, so sorry to hear your BFN :-( I am thinking of you xx

Mt scan went okay today, lots of follicles (verging on PCOS) so going back on Monday to see how many have matured. If its over 3 then the cycle will be abandoned so fingers crossed for the 3 I need.

xx


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Moth,

So sorry honey     wish I knew what else to say   feel so sad for you.  Hope you are ok................take care of yourself and your DH.



BooBoo
xxx


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Moth ..     Take care of yourself Hun xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Moth I am so sorry    . Look after yourself


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Gogo congratulations sweetie I am so happy for you.

Moth hunnie major hugs, really don't know what to say to you


----------



## veevee (Aug 26, 2008)

hi can i join this thread, i test on friday 3rd october
veex


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi VeeVee,

You will find a welcome home here

xxx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi veevee..not long to go for you hun! Good luck xx
I've blown you some bubbles for luck


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone heard from Tracy? It was her test date today and my fingers are cramping from crossing them so much 

xx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

i was just thinking about her too...


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hopefully it will be good news later on, I really want this to work for her and was really sad for Moth to hear her news. It really is an indescribable feeling when it doesnt work.

Positive feelings all the way here though for everybody, had a little cry in the car this morning when I had my scan as I am unsure of what is going to happen with my follicles this month. Sounds silly but it really is out of my hands and very frustrating. I am thinking positive now though and hoping that some of them start to grow

x


----------



## Tracy D Gough (Aug 26, 2008)

Thankyou all for thinking about me so much.

Well here it is, my result was         
I still cant believe it. its not sunk in yet. 

Moth- Really sorry to hear you got a bfn, thinking about you   

Sammysmiles- hope your scan was ok

Luv Tracy x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Tracy, that is fantastic news! I got goosebumps as soon as I read it. I am soooo pleased for you! 

I bet you are on top of the world, now lets see how you hold up over the next 2WW for your scan   Its never ending is it?  

I hope you and your DH celebrate in style tonight with some fruit juice and well cooked steak.

xx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Great news..I'm so happy for you xx


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

congrats tracy. ive just sent you a pm!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Tracy congrats hunnie x


----------



## Moth (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone   I'm hanging in there, will be glad when today is over with.

   Tracy, am so thrilled for you! Well done! I have sent you a pm, been checking online all morning!    

Good luck to everyone else due to test.

Take care xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Tracy -   Great to hear your news

          

Ali xxx


----------



## shamrock 4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Tracy...        
So pleased for you and your family, now try to relax and enjoy.xx
Booboo..Now sending all my positive thoughts your way..    for tomorrow.xx
Ness.xx


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Vee, Welcome to the 2WW wish you loads of luck  

Sammysmiles, Keeping my fingers crossed for your follies to grow, have you increased your protein?  My clinic advised me to drink a litre of milk and also to drink 2 litres of water.  Think this helped mine to grow  

Tracy, OMG fantastic news   have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Ness, Thankyou just trying to keep myself busy and not think about it too much.  Still keeping up the PMA     

Can someone please blow me some bubbles for luck  I'm getting really scared for tomorrow just so glad my DH will be with me all day.  Keep on telling myself it's going to be a good day over and over  

Thankyou
BooBoo
xxx


----------



## BooBoo13 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello it's me again ladies,

Just wanted to say am signing off for today I will come back on tomorrow sometime in the afternoon or evening with my results.  Going to go and get busy with doing something to keep my mind off it.

Take care

BooBoo
xxx


----------



## mondane (Sep 11, 2008)

hello ladies

I am new to this thread. I hope its ok to join. I just wanted to send all the luck in the world to everyone on the 2ww - you are all so brave.  

I am also on the 2ww. Its my second (and I so hope, last) ivf. I test on 11th October. I am desperately praying this is our time. Last time I only got to 9 days post et and AF came  

So far trying not to think about symptoms/signs and just getting through each day with hope and prayer. Am feeling terribly bloated though which i guess is due to the wonderful cyclogest 

sending you all lots of babydust

xx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Girls

Moth - i'm so sorry to hear your news   take care of your self x x x

Gogo & Tracy - well done and congratulations on your BFP's      

Booboo - well done for resisting, your sooo good! i've blown some bubbles for you   

Lambo - thanks, how are you doing today?

Sammy - hope your follies start playing ball for you   

Veevee & Mondane - nice of you to join us, loads of nice ladies here!

Not much to report here, my boss is doing my head in, cant wait to tell him my good news      

George x


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Lambo -    i just read the sep/oct thread and know what you did!!! when was you ET date?  

I thought about anoncing it at the christams party just to see his face    i really should not be so childish   he he he


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Just tested tonight and got a BFN.     My OFT is tomorrow but it's 15 days since my ET so that's it for us.

Big congratulations of all the BFPs out there and lots of luck to those still to test.    
Susan
xx


----------



## **Ali** (Dec 9, 2007)

Booboo - Just wanted to send you loads       and good luck tomorrow

Susan - I am so sorry for your BFN   , but do re-test tomor, it might be a late one. Ems one of the moderator actually got a pee BFN on her test date but blood showed a BFP

George - Hope you can re-pay your boss with some news !!!!!!

Lambo - I have seen your post!!!!!!, loads of      only a few more days

Veevee - Welcome, hope all is OK

Mondane - Welcome to the thread also

Ness - Hope you are feeling more positive now and enjoying the time off work

Not much to report here, hope you are having a good evening, just going to have dinner which is duck with orange sauce, thought I would get the orange in

Ali xxx


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Susan - so sorry to hear your news, is it worth testing in the morning


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi all!!!!

well ive just came across this page and been reading your posts and i have to say they have given me a lift!! my name is jooles and i am currently on my first 2ww  i never understood how people felt about it until now   the bit were finding hardest at the minute is getting the energy to   so much!! i had my shot on sunday so we had sunday, monday and tuesday night so hoping that will be enough??

i due to test the 13th october and although ive been told not to expect to much for 1st cycle its hard not to get your hopes up so fingers crossed!!   ive been told to take it easy, not get stressed or do anything strenuous!! is there anything i should or should not be doing during the two weeks that you could advice me on?? any tips much appreciated.

look forward to getting to know you all  
jules


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, I'll do another test in the morning but not holding out much hope.  The negative sign came up very quickly and it looks really strong.


----------



## Pinky3 (Jul 30, 2008)

Susan - sending you loads of                       

George x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161436.0


----------

